
City of Philadelphia is the most active U.S. city on GitHub - ca98am79
http://technical.ly/philly/2013/12/03/city-of-philadelphia-github/
======
fintler
I used to love the tech meetups in Philly when I was living there --
especially Philly Lambda.

